# A certain mr AMD KNOCKHILL pics



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Cant remember the settings just played about all day, was a 400mm taken on a canon d60. Hand pan, no tripod hence the lack of sharpness in some/many :lol::lol:


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Great pics mate, impressive for hand held.


----------

